# How to make a diy shelter with cardboard & tarp?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (May 28, 2021)

I'm thinking of cheap or zero cost housing alternatives and one of the things that came to mind was: building & sleeping in a diy shelter made out of cardboard, and using a tarp to cover the shelter from rain 🌧️ soaking me. 
How do you make a diy shelter out of cardboard & set up a rain tarp above? Where do you find the free resources for this? I already know where to find some of the clean cardboard & a free tarp, just curious to see what you other awesome creative people do for this? Thanx kindly!


----------



## Bibs (May 30, 2021)

Depending on the terrain you could make a plow point shelter, and then build the cardboard housing under it. I would highly recommend waxing your cardboard if rain or snow is an issue and the back of the tarp should be facing the wind if there is any. I'm sorry I don't have better advice on this subject, but I hope this helps you. Good luck out there.
With gratitude, -ian


----------

